
NASA Mars Curiosity Rover Team Reveals Mission Details On Reddit - shawndumas
http://idealab.talkingpointsmemo.com/2012/08/mars-curiosity-rover-team-spills-mission-details-on-reddit.php?ref=fpnewsfeed
======
Wingman4l7
Actual reddit IAmA:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/ybmmh/we_are_engineers...](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/ybmmh/we_are_engineers_and_scientists_on_the_mars/)

